

Lytro and the Magic Camera: Light Field Photography - gojomo
http://bhorowitz.com/2011/06/21/lytro-and-the-magic-camera/

======
gojomo
If you visit the Lytro gallery be sure to enable flash:

<http://www.lytro.com/picture_gallery>

